# Biberglass tank Shelby Airflow



## RustyK (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-SHELB...455?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a8bf1a467

Tank is made of "Biberglass" a new kind of fiberglass developed by Justin Biber.

"The 4-piece horn-tank is made of biberglass"


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 20, 2014)

I had heard he was retiring...He must be wanting to focus more attention on his Bieberglass business. Maybe JAFCO shoudl watch out 

Pretty strong money for that bike...I will be curious to see if sells.


----------



## RustyK (Feb 20, 2014)

It is strong money, especially considering what the all original Shelby with the Arrow tank and streamline bars went for on Ebay.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Shelby Airflow will always be big money then the Hiawatha tank.. The funny part is the No-Nose is rarer and they could sit for a while before they sell. Fiberglass tanks still fetch $700.00 plus...crazy!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 1, 2014)

I find it amusing how the seller "painstakingly" assembled this bicycle with real (the easier to find stuff) and the hard (reproduction stuff)...try assembling with all real.
Then I think it is fair to describe such pain.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I find it amusing how the seller "painstakingly" assembled this bicycle with real (the easier to find stuff) and the hard (reproduction stuff)...try assembling with all real.
> Then I think it is fair to describe such pain.
> Chris




Is it Justin bieber brand bieberglass?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Is it Justin bieber brand bieberglass?




Oh poop ... I just read the listing and your first thread post...you already went there...poop


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*I used to think*

the 250 I paid + shipping my frame for fitting was too much!


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 1, 2014)

fiberglass   no dents and no rust

I am still making tanks the right way 

any one looking for one just e-mail or call

Shelby with steel side panels , Huffman , some colson , roadmaster  bug eye supreme , 4 gill or 3 rib
and a lot of other stuff

jim (209) 481-9464


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 1, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> fiberglass   no dents and no rust
> 
> I am still making tanks the right way
> 
> ...




Jim is the Michelangelo of fiberglass ...


----------

